# Well northeast snow this year offically su*ks



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

We keep getting these little events. Havent seen anything over 5 inches since mid December. Think were in for a snowy February and March? Really tired of the little events we can only hope we can play catch up to normal seasonal totals


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

It's my fault. I got sick of snowblowing our driveway for the past 3 years so I bought a used Fisher. Ever since then we've gotten nothing for accumulation!!


----------



## jason9696 (Nov 28, 2008)

^ That's funny, the same thing happened to me. I bought a Boss three weeks ago, and it hasn't moved since. :realmad:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think it's good so far.....quick in and outs and back to bed!


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

I hear you guys . We bought another new XV for this winter and we have only had 8 plowable events so far and really have NOT even worn the paint off the cutting edge yet!!! So I am sure hoping that the next two months show us at least a half dozen more!


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

ColumbiaLand;988093 said:


> We keep getting these little events. Havent seen anything over 5 inches since mid December. Think were in for a snowy February and March? Really tired of the little events we can only hope we can play catch up to normal seasonal totals


What part of ny are you from? Staten island is suppose to get about 4 inches tonight


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't give up yet. Feb 08 was excellent. 7 or 8 events.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

grandview;988579 said:


> I think it's good so far.....quick in and outs and back to bed!


Uhh...........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2COR517;989048 said:


> Uhh...........


Pig!!:realmad:


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Well things might be looking up for wednesday of next week. time for revenge on thee northeast


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Today is my fault guys. I couldn't stand having 3" of snow on my hood plowing anymore, so I put a deflector on yesterday........Sorry.


----------

